# Vorzüge BMX



## Nikolas (5. November 2007)

Hallo,
ich wollte eigentlich nur einmal fragen was eurer Meinung nach die Vorzüge vom BMX gegenüber des Dirt-, bzw. Street-Bikes sind. Vielen Dank für jeden Beitrag im Voraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Nikolas


----------



## Lizard.King (6. November 2007)

kleiner leichter stabiler günstiger BESSER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (6. November 2007)

Eigentlich wäre damit alles gesagt. Naja, schöner sind sie auch noch.


----------



## crossie (6. November 2007)

stell die frage mal im dirt/street unterforum, und du wirst gegenargumente hören. 

das ist wie wenn ich beim daimlerhändler steh, und frage "welches auto is besser? audi? oder der mercedes?" 

meiner meinung nach gewöhnungs- und geschmackssache...

cheers
crossie


----------



## Lizard.King (6. November 2007)

sagen wir eher man steht vor der entscheidung zwischen smart und jeep....jetzt muss man nur entscheiden wo man fahren will


----------



## crossie (6. November 2007)

that's what I'm talkin' 'bout!!


----------



## Lizard.King (6. November 2007)

schön dass wir uns da verstehen


----------



## paule_p2 (6. November 2007)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> kleiner leichter stabiler günstiger



ich denk über die punkte lässt sich nicht streiten. ich würd noch im allgemeinen Wendiger hinzufügen, weil kürzerer radstand und kleinere räder.



aber alles in allem eine frage des geschmacks.


----------



## gmozi (6. November 2007)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> kleiner leichter stabiler gÃ¼nstiger BESSER



Ãhm, ich glaube nicht dass man das so einfach verallgemeinern kann.

GÃ¼nstiger stimmt nur in der Einstiegsklasse. Wenn ich mir mal ansehe, dass hier machne nen BMX im Wert von 1300 â¬ aufbauen .. da bekommt man locker nen verdammt gutes Dirt/Street Bike fÃ¼r.  Agetn Smith mit 24" usw. fÃ¼r knapp 1000 â¬  z.B.

Leichter ... naja ... wenn das Rad kleiner ist, ist es nun mal auch leichter. Ist halt einfach weniger Material.

Als wirkliche VorzÃ¼ge wÃ¼rde ich den geringeren Preis in der Einsteigerklasse nennen. Dann noch die Tatsache, dass sich ein BMX durch die GrÃ¶Ãe und den kurzen Radstand usw. einfach "leichter" fahren und beherrschen lÃ¤sst, und somit auch die Tricks einfacher sind. Und vor allem kann man von nem BMX im Fall der FÃ¤lle auch viel leichter "absteigen" 

Und das hat nicht mit Geschmack zu tun, sondern sind meist wohl eher Fakten die auf technische/physikalische Gegebenheiten basieren.


----------



## RISE (6. November 2007)

Was mir persönlich beim Umstieg aufgefallen ist, ist, dass sich das MTB (sowohl 24 als auch 26) wesntlich schwerfälliger bewegt. Gut, dass waren jetzt keine 10kg Vorzeigeexemplare, aber auch keine bleischweren Maschinen. Konnte mit meinem 24er noch nicht wirklich fahren, aber die ersten Eindrücke waren ok. An das Fahrverhalten vom BMX wirds für mich aber nie rankommen. 
Wichtig ist, dass das Rad zu einem passt und auch was taugt. Wenn ich jetzt mit einem 200 Felt Komplettrad oder dem MTB Pendant fahre, werde ich mit beiden nicht sonderlich viel Spaß haben. 
Der große Vorteil am MTB ist für mich aber, dass man nicht auf irgendwelche befestigten Wege beschränkt ist und die Streetsachen auch aufs Gelände übertragen kann. Deshalb werde ich auch nie nur BMX fahren, aber grad bei Street finde ICH alles andere unpraktisch.


----------



## paule_p2 (6. November 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Öhm, ich glaube nicht dass man das so einfach verallgemeinern kann.
> 
> Günstiger stimmt nur in der Einstiegsklasse. Wenn ich mir mal ansehe, dass hier machne nen BMX im Wert von 1300  aufbauen .. da bekommt man locker nen verdammt gutes Dirt/Street Bike für.  Agetn Smith mit 24" usw. für knapp 1000   z.B.



naja ich denke das man bei einem gleichwertigen bmx immer 200-300 euro, durch die fehlende federgabel, billiger dran ist.

klar kannst mir jetzt mit was wäre wenn er sich nen S&M rahmen, profil naben mit titanaustattung usw kauft? klar wirds dann teurer, aber wenn du das gleiche an nem mtb machst bist du immer noch teuer. aber is ja egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (6. November 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Was mir persönlich beim Umstieg aufgefallen ist, ist, dass sich das MTB (sowohl 24 als auch 26) wesntlich schwerfälliger bewegt.



so würde ich das auch sagen, komme mitm bmx jetzt besser klar als mit meinem starren großen mobil
ist aber eh immer gayschmackssache wie immer und überall


----------



## gmozi (6. November 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> *naja ich denke das man bei einem gleichwertigen bmx immer 200-300 euro, durch die fehlende federgabel, billiger dran ist.*
> 
> klar kannst mir jetzt mit was wäre wenn er sich nen S&M rahmen, profil naben mit titanaustattung usw kauft? klar wirds dann teurer, aber wenn du das gleiche an nem mtb machst bist du immer noch teuer. aber is ja egal



Richtig, und das war es im Grunde genommen auch schon. Die restlichen Komponenten sind meistens eh "ähnlich günstig"


----------



## Bampedi (6. November 2007)

bmx: der orthopäde wird dein bester freund.

deine gelenke werden in kürzester zeit denen eines 80 jährigen gleichen, dein rücken buckelig und deine libido gegen 0 gehen.


----------



## Nikolas (6. November 2007)

Ich bedanke mich vielmals für die zahlreichen Beiträge, die Argumente werden mir die Wahl des nächsten 2rads leichter machen wobei ich den letzten Beitrag einfach mal als ein späteres Problem sehe ^^.


----------



## paduleAlbstadt (8. November 2007)

also ich bin jetzt auch vor 4 monaten im dirt/street bereich vom mtb aufs bmx umgestiegen weil einfach am mtb zu viel verreckt is also wie schon gesagt isn bmx auf jeden fall stabieler , wenns nun aber über größere sprünge gehen soll liegt n mtb halt "sicherer" in der luft was natürlich bei nem 360er eher n nachteil ist aber viele andere tricks (zumindest im dirt) find ich mitm mtb leichter , allerdings kommt man eben vom bmx auch wenns ma schief geht viel schneller runter. im street bereich würd ich nicht mehr zum mtb greifen , da ist n bmx einfach für mich gesehn um welten besser , wie schon geschriben isses halt viel agiler und stabiler. also wenns kein umstieg vom mtb ist würd ich im dirt/street bereich zum bmx greifen, dann gewöhnt man sich auch an obengenannte flugunterschiede. da ich den direkten vergleich zwischen mtb und bmx hab würd ich ma sagen mitm mtb sind "große" sprünge leichter zu bewältigen wie mim bmx aber das isses dann auch schon. die restlichen bmx vorteile stehn ja in den beiträgen vor mir


----------



## Nikolas (10. November 2007)

Hallo,
also das hört sich wirklich überzeugend an und für die großen Sprünge hab ich ja noch meinen Downhillprügel^^.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Nikolas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gexon (19. November 2007)

Hi ich gebe einfach auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu  

Wie bereits erwähnt wurde, hättest du im Dirt-Forum wohl ganz andere Antworten als hier bekommen, was ja klar ist, darauf muss ich nichtmehr eingehen.

Vom Prinzip her sind Dirtbikes vom Einsatzzweck inzwischen sehr ähnlich. Ein Dirtbike ist nichtmehr nur ein Bike um über Hügel zu springen, viele fahren damit auch in Parks oder Street. Flatland wirst du damit natürlich nicht fahren können, und ich hab auch noch nie ein Dirtbike mit Pegs gesehn  

Da Dirtbikes fast ausschließlich aus MTB Teilen bestehen, sind sie natürlich viel teurer. Klar einige hier finden BMX für 1000 auch schon teuer, aber wer eben vom MTB kommt, weiß, dass es da ganz andere Preisklassen gibt. Stell dir mal vor, du killst deine Federgabel, und die hat mal eben 600 gekostet. Soviel kostet hier das eine oder andere BMX.

Das ist auch schon ein riesiger Vorteil von BMX, es ist eben günstiger. Durch die geringere Größe ist es auch viel wendiger als ein Dirtbike. 

Bei Dirtbikes hast du die Wahl zwischen Schaltung und Singlespeed, was jetzt für wen besser ist, ist einfach geschmackssache.

Du merkst, alles hat seine vor- und nachteile.

Gruß GEXON


----------



## RISE (19. November 2007)

Das mit dem PreisverhÃ¤ltnis hatten wir ja schon und es kommt wirklich drauf an, wie man sein Rad aufbaut. Man kann auch ohne grÃ¶Ãere Probleme ein BMX fÃ¼r 1500â¬ aufbauen. 
Muss aber jeder wissen, schlieÃlich ist das Fahrverhalten doch ein wenig anders, auch wenn man ein MTB sehr streettauglich aufbaut.


----------



## nicusy (19. November 2007)

weiterer vorteil:

kostet nix es in der s-bahn mit zu nehmen, auf jeden all nicht in münchen ;P


----------



## gmozi (20. November 2007)

Also Sorry .. wer sich an nen Dirt / Street MTB ne Federgabel fÃ¼r 600 â¬ tackert, der hat *imho* echt ein an der Waffel oder zu spendable Eltern


----------



## Gexon (20. November 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Also Sorry .. wer sich an nen Dirt / Street MTB ne Federgabel für 600  tackert, der hat *imho* echt ein an der Waffel oder zu spendable Eltern



Klar is nich die Regel, aber gibts natürlich auch. Je nachdem was du für ne Quali haben willst, gibts halt im MTB Bereich ganz andere Preise als beim BMX. 

Und es gibt auch Leute die arbeiten, weiß nich ob du das kennst. Jedenfalls verdient man da sowas, das nennt sich Geld, also das kommt nicht nur von Eltern. Diese Leute kaufen sich dann vielleicht mit ihrem Geld (s.o.) eine Federgabel für ihr MTB bzw. Dirtbike, mit dem sie vielleicht nicht nur Dirtjumps machen wollen, gibts schließlich auch viele die mit Dirtbikes DH und Freestyle fahren, und ich will mal sehn, wie du das mit einer 100mm Gabel für 120 machst. Geht, klar...aber teurer ist leider meist einfach besser, der Preis resultiert ja aus dem Material, Fertigung etc. und nicht NUR aus dem Preis.

Tjaja...also doch schon andere Dimensionen, kann, muss aber nicht.


----------



## gmozi (20. November 2007)

Gexon schrieb:


> Klar is nich die Regel, aber gibts natÃ¼rlich auch. Je nachdem was du fÃ¼r ne Quali haben willst, gibts halt im MTB Bereich ganz andere Preise als beim BMX.
> 
> Und es gibt auch Leute die arbeiten, weiÃ nich ob du das kennst. Jedenfalls verdient man da sowas, das nennt sich Geld, also das kommt nicht nur von Eltern. Diese Leute kaufen sich dann vielleicht mit ihrem Geld (s.o.) eine Federgabel fÃ¼r ihr MTB bzw. Dirtbike, mit dem sie vielleicht nicht nur Dirtjumps machen wollen, gibts schlieÃlich auch viele die mit Dirtbikes DH und Freestyle fahren, und ich will mal sehn, wie du das mit einer 100mm Gabel fÃ¼r 120â¬ machst. Geht, klar...aber teurer ist leider meist einfach besser, der Preis resultiert ja aus dem Material, Fertigung etc. und nicht NUR aus dem Preis.
> 
> Tjaja...also doch schon andere Dimensionen, kann, muss aber nicht.



Du kennst Dich anscheinend ja echt gut aus, was MTB / BMX / Arbeit usw. angeht 

Das einzige was ein Dirt/Street Hardtail teurer macht als ein gleichwertiges BMX ist die Federgabel!

Witziger weise habe ich fÃ¼r meine Z1 Drop Off 2 die ich am Agent Smith hatte, genau 120 â¬ bezahlt  Damit ging fÃ¼r mich so ziemlich alles was ich wollte. Gebraucht war sie natÃ¼rlich. Aber das spielt ja nun mal keine Rolle.

An ein normales Dirt/Street Bike gehÃ¶rt meiner Meinung nach ne vernÃ¼nftige Gabel um die 300 â¬. Mehr braucht man einfach nicht. Denn ne Eierlegendewollmilchsau ist immer suboptimal. Damit kann man dann weder  vernÃ¼nftig DH fahren noch richtig Street. Ok, klar "kann" man, aber ob das wirklich SpaÃ macht? Wenn man richtig DH fahren will, baut man sich imo nen richtiges DH-Bike auf.

Ich meine ... nimm nen Agent Smith, tacker da ne 600 â¬ Gabel dran und fahr damit Downhill  Ich wÃ¼nsch Dir viel SpaÃ. Man munkelt ja der kurze Radstand usw. soll suuuuuper sein fÃ¼r den Geradeauslauf und nen ruhiges Fahrverhalten ;-)

Aber das ist eh alles OT ... die VorzÃ¼ge eines BMX gegenÃ¼ber eines Dirtbikes sind ja bereits alle genannt worden.


Ach und bezÃ¼glich arbeiten ... Du bist doch Student oder ?


----------



## RISE (20. November 2007)

Nichts gegen Studenten. Und ob man nun eine 300â¬ oder 600â¬ Gabel fÃ¤hrt oder einen USA oder Taiwan Rahmen, ist bezÃ¼glich der VorzÃ¼ge irrelevant, da man sowohl gÃ¼nstig als auch teuer aufbauen kann.


----------



## Prunni (20. November 2007)

Bmx passt besser ins Auto...


----------



## WaldChiller (21. November 2007)

Is halt voll ghetto un so


----------



## Hertener (21. November 2007)

Regt die Umwelt zum Nachdenken an und provoziert so geistreiche Fragen wie:
"Bist Du nicht schon zu groß für das Rad?"
und
"Wie kannst Du auf so einem kleinen Rad fahren?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (21. November 2007)

Wenn etwas Gesellschaftskritik fördert, dann können wir alle nur davon profitieren!


----------



## zioken81 (6. Dezember 2007)

also ich tendier auch mehr zu einem bmx!
 weils ein wenig billiger ist,weils stabiler ist, kannst alles selber reparieren,(nicht wie zb.eine kaputte federung oder scheibenbremse vom mtb)
sieht besser aus,und das fahrgefühl is irgndwie geiler!
und wenn was schiefgeht kannst schneller absteigen!(hab mir bei einem mtb schon öfter die eier abgeklemmt,weil der rahmen bei stunts zu gross war)
mehr kann ich nix sagen,muss noch ein bmx bestellen!


----------



## Lizard.King (6. Dezember 2007)

großartig


----------



## terrible (6. Dezember 2007)

also die eier kannst du dir beim bmx genau so prellen.hast vergessen zu sagen das einfach die tricks besser aussehen


----------



## zioken81 (7. Dezember 2007)

genau!hab auf youtube den wettkampf zwischen einem bmx und nenn dirt/street mtb gesehen!
die fahrer waren ca.gleich gut,aber aufn bmx war alles schneller und flüssiger!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBBpbivbrfg

guggst du selbst!=)
hab ich recht?


----------



## Daniel_D (7. Dezember 2007)

zioken81 schrieb:


> genau!hab auf youtube den wettkampf zwischen einem bmx und nenn dirt/street mtb gesehen!
> die fahrer waren ca.gleich gut,aber aufn bmx war alles schneller und flüssiger!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBBpbivbrfg
> 
> ...



Äh sorry aber der BMX Fahrer hat viel mehr Erfahrung und Technik. Von gleich gut kann keine Rede sein.

sonst haste aber Recht.

Der Vergleich hinkt sowieso

Wenn man sich mal nen bisschen in nem (einigermaßen brauchbaren) Park umschaut und Leute, die dort fahren, wahrnimmt, wird mehrere Dinge feststellen

a) Leute die oft fahren können mit ihrem Rad umgehen, lernen schnell Tricks haben bald ne brauchbare Technik etc. Leute die selten fahren halt nicht. Egal ob BMX oder MTB (Das ist die einzig wichtige Erkenntnis in diesem Forum)
b) Weil ein MTB schwerer, größer, weniger stabil ist, macht man eine Sache damit weniger (siehe Video) Turns!
c) Wenn man aber dennoch häufig fährt überlegt man sich andere Dinge. Z.B. No Foots, No Hands, Abubaka, Fufanu etc.
d) Ein durchschnittlicher Park BMXer kann vor einem einigermaßen vernünftigen Bunnyhob nen 360er als Fly Out aus dem Pool oder der Quarter. Abubaka lernt er vielleicht nie. Manual wird auch nicht so groß geschrieben
e) Ein durchschnittlicher MTBler darf den 360er getrost als Königstrick ansehen und fleißig Bunny No Foots üben. 

Daraus folgt natürlich, dass beide ganz unterschiedliche Tricks lernen. Und genau das sieht man im Video. 

Bei Street ist es natürlich ne ganz andere Schiene, Bei Dirt ebenfalls.


----------



## yamseq (7. Dezember 2007)

sorry, aber du schreibst ganz schönen Müll....


----------



## terrible (7. Dezember 2007)

yamseq schrieb:


> sorry, aber du schreibst ganz schönen Müll....



da geb ich dir [email protected] d.dann erkläre mir bitte mal wieso der manual einer der ersten tricks ist denn man lernt,egal auf bmx oder mtb und beim street und rampe fahren man oft einen macht? und das ein mtb schwerer ist,ist schon klar aber wenn du mal schaust macht man mit mtb und bmx die gleichen sachen sowie,etz mal übertrieben, nen flip-whip oder frontflip.


----------



## Son (7. Dezember 2007)

dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_D (7. Dezember 2007)

terrible schrieb:


> da geb ich dir [email protected] d.dann erkläre mir bitte mal wieso der manual einer der ersten tricks ist denn man lernt,egal auf bmx oder mtb und beim street und rampe fahren man oft einen macht? und das ein mtb schwerer ist,ist schon klar aber wenn du mal schaust macht man mit mtb und bmx die gleichen sachen sowie,etz mal übertrieben, nen flip-whip oder frontflip.



Ich rede nicht von irgendwelchen Pros die sowieso fast alle aus dem BMX Metier kommen mittlerweile, sondern vom 0815 Fahrer, deinem Kumpel aus dem Skatepark, oder Andi aus der Gammelstraße, der zwar n Asi ist, aber regelmäßig fährt.

Es geht nicht darum, dass du die Tricks nie lernst. Sondern darum in welche Richtung sich die fahrerische Technik entwickelt.

Natürlich lernt man beides mit beidem irgendwann. Aber als MTbler bestimmte Dinge schneller weil das MTB halt für gewisse Dinge nicht so geeignet ist. Alle Tricks sind mit nem BMX leichter zu lernen, aber in der Zeit, in der man lernt wird man eher sowas wie Turns versuchen als Abubakas. Ist einfach Erfahrung. Klar kommen die irgendwann dazu und irgendwann hat man ein Niveau erreicht in der man die nach ner Stunde auch steht wenn man sie noch nie probiert hat. Aber die Entwicklung der Tricks geht beim BMXer anders. Das wollte ich erwähnen.

Ihr habt aber Recht, der Text ist missverständlich. Wenn man ihn so auffasst wie ihr, wäre es Müll

Scheiss Regen! Wenn ich fahren könnte, wäre ich nicht im Forum


----------



## terrible (7. Dezember 2007)

deswegen hab ich ja auch ,etz mal übertrieben, geschrieben.aber das viele aus dem bmx bereich kommen geb ich dir recht.ja versucht werden turns eher aber stehen wirst eher nen abubaca als ne drei oder sowas.und ich finde nicht das die entwicklung der tricks anders ist,die ersten tricks sind halt die,die du auf der strasse oder bordsteinkante vor der haustür lernst und da sind bmx und mtb gleich


----------



## Daniel_D (7. Dezember 2007)

Das Abubakabeispiel war mal saudämlich von mir hab ganz vergessen dass man die Dinger ja auch an Brodsteinen machen kann.


----------



## terrible (7. Dezember 2007)

eigentich war des auch nur ein schlechter vergleich in dem video,wäre der mtb fahrer auf dem gleichen level sehe es vielleicht anders aus,bmx ist aber logischer weiße trotzdem vorne,hehe.der bmxer bekommt eh punkt abzüge da kein helm auf!!


----------



## gmozi (8. Dezember 2007)

Eigentlich ist diese ganze Diskussion im Moment eher sinnfrei. Denn es liegt ja wohl eher NICHT am jeweiligen Bike wie gut oder schnell man Tricks lernt, sondern es liegt NUR am Fahrer.

Ich sehe so oft BMXer bei uns in der Halle, die sich mal nen Dirtbike von wem anders schnappen, und damit dann quasi die gleichen Tricks machen wie mit dem BMX. Wenn man fahren *kann*, dann kann mans halt. Und wenn man von ein paar physikalischen Gegebenheiten mal absieht, ist der Unterschied halt einfach fast nicht vorhanden.

Der Größte Vorteil den nen BMX hat ist einfach die geringe Größe. Man kommt schnell runter wenn es schief geht usw. Und es passt auch besser ins Auto 



terrible schrieb:


> der bmxer bekommt eh punkt abzüge da kein helm auf!!



Dumm ist der, der Dummes tut! ;-)


----------



## zioken81 (9. Dezember 2007)

hat aber auch ein paar nachteile,in dörfern und kleinstädten muss du dich mit nen bmx etwas schämen,die leute fragen dann warum du mit 25 jahren mit nen kinderfahrrad unterwegs bist!!!!
es sei denn du trägst extrem coole hip hop klamotten,was bei mir nicht der fall ist!dann meinen sie halt dass du nur zum posen in di city cruist und keine tricks draufhast,wie die meisten kiddies die sich in meiner gegend ein bmx zulegen!
die benutzten dann die pegs um leute zu transportieren!(kotzt mich an!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (9. Dezember 2007)

zioken81 schrieb:


> ...die benutzten dann die pegs um leute zu transportieren!


Yo, haben wir in den 80ern auch gemacht.  
Und wenn man keine Pegs hatte, kam der Mitfahrer einfach auf den Lenker.  

Und mal so btw: Ich bin schon froh, wenn ich einen von den Jungs mal einen Bunny oder Endo machen sehe. Ich war heute in der Stadtmitte und bin dort ein bisschen geradelt, so ca. 3 bis 4 Stunden. Die gesamte Zeit über war ein Junge mit seinem BMX am Rathaus und hat dort fleißig geübt. Ein paar Drops, ein paar Backwheel- und ein paar Bunny-Hops. Ich fand das richtig gut. Sowas sieht man hier sonst nicht. Und vor allem nicht mit so einer Ausdauer.


----------



## Stirni (9. Dezember 2007)

zioken81 schrieb:


> hat aber auch ein paar nachteile,in dörfern und kleinstädten muss du dich mit nen bmx etwas schämen,die leute fragen dann warum du mit 25 jahren mit nen kinderfahrrad unterwegs bist!!!!
> es sei denn du trägst extrem coole hip hop klamotten,was bei mir nicht der fall ist!dann meinen sie halt dass du nur zum posen in di city cruist und keine tricks draufhast,wie die meisten kiddies die sich in meiner gegend ein bmx zulegen!
> die benutzten dann die pegs um leute zu transportieren!(kotzt mich an!)



bei uns auch so...
zeig wat de kanns dann lassen se dich in ruhe
und such dir am besten spots ausserhalb des stadtzentrums


----------



## terrible (9. Dezember 2007)

außerdem wem kümmert es was die anderen denken. wir wissen wer wir sind und des langt doch!!!!


----------



## zioken81 (10. Dezember 2007)

terrible schrieb:


> außerdem wem kümmert es was die anderen denken. wir wissen wer wir sind und des langt doch!!!!



als anfänger weisst du es noch nicht!nur weil sich jemand ein bmx kauft ,fühlt er sich nicht gleich wie ein waschechter bmxer!
mein zweifelt selber ob bmx fahren die richtige sportart für sich ist und am anfang hat man nicht die richtige portion selbstbewusstsein,da ist der eine oder andere kommentar der mitmenschen nicht gerade motivierend!
wieviele tolle bmx räder verosten in den kellern und garagen dieser welt,manche hören auf weil sie zu oft auf die fresse fliegen und einige weil sie die ganzen kommentare satt haben,und wenden sich an 0815 sportarten
damit sie wieder mit dem strom schwimmen!oder?

erst wenn man einige erfahrungen gesammelt hat und einige tricks draufhat
scheisst man auf solche kommentare! aber das dauert seine zeit!


----------



## gmozi (10. Dezember 2007)

zioken81 schrieb:


> als anfänger weisst du es noch nicht!*nur weil sich jemand ein bmx kauft ,fühlt er sich nicht gleich wie ein waschechter bmxer*!
> mein zweifelt selber ob bmx fahren die richtige sportart für sich ist und am anfang hat man nicht die richtige portion selbstbewusstsein,da ist der eine oder andere kommentar der mitmenschen nicht gerade motivierend!
> wieviele tolle bmx räder verosten in den kellern und garagen dieser welt,manche hören auf weil sie zu oft auf die fresse fliegen und einige weil sie die ganzen kommentare satt haben,und wenden sich an 0815 sportarten
> damit sie wieder mit dem strom schwimmen!oder?
> ...



Wie fühlt man sich denn so als waschechter BMXer ?
Was macht denn so einen waschechten BMXer aus?
Ist es erstrebenswert ein solcher zu sein?

Ich für meinen Teil würde mich nie als BMXer bezeichnen. Genauso wie ich mich niemals als Skater bezeichnet habe, obwohl ich 7 Jahre lang Skateboard gefahren bin.

Das mag wohl einfach daran liegen, dass ich immer nur versucht habe einfach ich selbst zu sein, und das zu machen was mir Spass macht. Nie als Lebenseinstellung oder so nen Mist.


----------



## Stirni (10. Dezember 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Wie fühlt man sich denn so als waschechter BMXer ?
> Was macht denn so einen waschechten BMXer aus?
> 
> 
> ...




Vll ist man ein richtiger BMX'er wenn mans als Lebenseinstellung hat?


----------



## gmozi (10. Dezember 2007)

Stirni schrieb:


> Vll ist man ein richtiger BMX'er wenn mans als *Lebenseinstellung* hat?



Und wie soll die dann bitte schön aussehen?


----------



## terrible (10. Dezember 2007)

in dem es dir wurst ist wenn andere assi kommentare geben. mein gott deutschland kennt halt nur fussball.wenn jeder anfänger(waren wir ja alle mal und mußten es uns anhören)auf die kommentare hören würden dann gebe es 20"zoll nicht mehr!!!selbst wenn du was drauf hast hören die kommentare nicht auf,da kommt dann sowas wie,kannst du nen backflip und wenn du nein sagst-äh kannst ja garnet bmx fahren. hab auch in nem kleinen kuh kaff angefangen und war der einzige,da kam dann sowas wie scheiß skater!da merkt man doch schon das die leute einfach keine ahnung haben,haben wir vier rollen am rad,oder wie?


----------



## Bampedi (11. Dezember 2007)

also hier sagt keiner was weil er damit rechnen muss abgestochen zu werden...

aber so is das halt in der hood


----------



## terrible (11. Dezember 2007)

alter falter ganz schöne sitten bei euch,fährst dann auch mit ner schusssicheren weste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (11. Dezember 2007)

kein plan was ihr immer habt. ich geh hier (arsch der welt) mitn skatern rollen.


----------



## zioken81 (11. Dezember 2007)

es gibt noch nen grund wieso viele an den anfängen des bmx scheitern!
also bei uns gibt es in den fahradshops misserable bmx zu kaufen,die kids die keine ahnung haben kaufen son teil und dann ärgern sie sich dass kein trick klappt!
ich leihte mir mal so eins,und ich mus sagen mit so ein 20 kg teil macht bunnyhop üben keinen spass!
ich glaub mit nen 12 kg wtp oder eastern würde einem das üben mehr spass machen! die billig noname bmx kosten bei uns auch schon 250-300 euros
finde es blöd dass wirklich gute bmx immer nur im internet zu kaufen gibt!
ausser in ner grosstadt in deutschland!=)


----------



## alöx (11. Dezember 2007)

terrible schrieb:


> in dem es dir wurst ist wenn andere assi kommentare geben. mein gott deutschland kennt halt nur fussball.wenn jeder anfänger(waren wir ja alle mal und mußten es uns anhören)auf die kommentare hören würden dann gebe es 20"zoll nicht mehr!!!selbst wenn du was drauf hast hören die kommentare nicht auf,da kommt dann sowas wie,kannst du nen backflip und wenn du nein sagst-äh kannst ja garnet bmx fahren. hab auch in nem kleinen kuh kaff angefangen und war der einzige,da kam dann sowas wie scheiß skater!da merkt man doch schon das die leute einfach keine ahnung haben,haben wir vier rollen am rad,oder wie?



Kennste MP3 Player? Und Oberarme trainieren. Wenn es zu bunt wird einfach mal Tshirt aus dann ist Ruhe im Karton.


----------



## zioken81 (11. Dezember 2007)

also ich nehme immer meine glock 19 mit beim biken!
immer schön sichtbar auf der hüfte tragen,stört beim tricksen überhaupt nicht,beim stürzen ist auch noch nie ein schuss abgegangen!
dan gibts keine kommentare mehr,meistens ist man nach 10 minuten allein im park!und man hat seine ruh!


----------



## alöx (11. Dezember 2007)

Im Ghetto hilft doch keine Halbautomatik. Pfff.


----------



## KingsCrown (11. Dezember 2007)

Der kommt aus Südtirol, der kennt Ghettos doch nur aus dem Fernsehen...


----------



## Dnoizer (11. Dezember 2007)

zioken81 schrieb:


> also ich nehme immer meine glock 19 mit beim biken!


 und das ding ist auch noch leicht (für die gewichtsfetischisten hier im forum) und hat kaum rückschlag...


----------



## zioken81 (11. Dezember 2007)

KingsCrown schrieb:


> Der kommt aus Südtirol, der kennt Ghettos doch nur aus dem Fernsehen...



dann komm doch mal nach mailand oder zu meinen freund salvatore aus neapel!der zeigt dir dann die ghettos...(da ist grad camorra-krieg)

stimmt schon in südtirol gibs noch kein echtes ghetto!
war doch nur spass!
aber bin grad dabei wbk zu machen,und da kommt nach dem ich mir mein neues bmx bestellt habe die glock 19 ins haus!


----------



## alöx (11. Dezember 2007)

Nicht das ich was gegen Waffen habe... aber wozu im Haus? Fühlst du dich bedroht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terrible (11. Dezember 2007)

zioken81 schrieb:


> es gibt noch nen grund wieso viele an den anfängen des bmx scheitern!
> also bei uns gibt es in den fahradshops misserable bmx zu kaufen,die kids die keine ahnung haben kaufen son teil und dann ärgern sie sich dass kein trick klappt!
> ich leihte mir mal so eins,und ich mus sagen mit so ein 20 kg teil macht bunnyhop üben keinen spass!
> ich glaub mit nen 12 kg wtp oder eastern würde einem das üben mehr spass machen! die billig noname bmx kosten bei uns auch schon 250-300 euros
> ...



in den 80ger und 90ger haben alle räder um die 20kilo gewogen.da hattest noch vier pegs,vierteiliger lenker,rahmen mit plattform,48 ´speichen hinten und vorne,44er kettenblatt mit ner dicken grinddisc vorderbremse usw.aber hast recht es gibt kaum noch radläden die vernüftige bmx haben und wenn dann kannst se in den müll treten weil die shop besitzer sich damit nicht auskennen.


----------



## zioken81 (11. Dezember 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Nicht das ich was gegen Waffen habe... aber wozu im Haus? Fühlst du dich bedroht?



eines meiner vielen hobbies!würde damit zum sportschiessen gehen!
mich interessiert die technik und die ballistik!
war auch früher bei einem softairclub!

bedroht fühl ich mich nicht!
ne waffe zu besitzen heisst nicht immer sicherer zu sein,steckt auch ne menge verantwortung dahinter!

und mit ner waffe ist es wie bei einem regenschirm oder bei kondomen,
wenn du in ner situation kommst wo du es brauchst, hast du es meistens nicht dabei!


----------



## alöx (11. Dezember 2007)

zioken81 schrieb:


> eines meiner vielen hobbies!würde damit zum sportschiessen gehen!
> mich interessiert die technik und die ballistik!
> war auch früher bei einem softairclub!
> 
> ...



Das ist eine vernünftige Antwort.  Ich würde die WBK nicht bekommen. hihi


----------



## Dnoizer (11. Dezember 2007)

zioken81 schrieb:


> wenn du in ner situation kommst wo du es brauchst, hast du es meistens nicht dabei!


 naja, käme auch
komisch, wenn man in so eine situation gerät und gaaanz zufällig seine waffe dabei hat, die wohlmöglich noch geladen ist, aber man nur ne wbk besitzt.


----------



## Lizard.King (11. Dezember 2007)

potenzielle attentäter hier


----------



## zioken81 (11. Dezember 2007)

Dnoizer schrieb:


> naja, käme auch
> komisch, wenn man in so eine situation gerät und gaaanz zufällig seine waffe dabei hat, die wohlmöglich noch geladen ist, aber man nur ne wbk besitzt.



regenschirm und kondome!nicht die waffe!
ich weiss das man mit wbk nicht mit der waffe rumrennen darf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WaldChiller (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich hoffe du spielst kein Counter Strike.


----------



## alöx (12. Dezember 2007)

zioken81 schrieb:


> ich weiss das man mit wbk nicht mit der waffe rumrennen darf!


Doch. Die darf nur nicht Schussbereit sein und nicht offen getragen werden. 

Will noch jemand Gründe für oder gegen BMX-Räder?


----------



## terrible (12. Dezember 2007)

ach ich fahr einfach mit dem peg gegen des schienbein so das schön die haut von dem dran hängt!!


----------



## alöx (12. Dezember 2007)

Nicht so Gewaltverherrlichung hier.  Lasst uns mal wieder zurück zum Thema kommen sofern noch was beizutragen ist.


----------



## terrible (12. Dezember 2007)

ist ja auch nur ein witz gewesen weil ich grad dran gedacht hab das mal ein inliner am peg hängen geblieben ist und etwas haut samt haare dran hing.um was ging es eigentlich?


----------



## zioken81 (12. Dezember 2007)

an alle die über waffen schreiben wollen sollten in diesem forum glücklich werden.
www.waffen-online.de bin da auch drin!

hier gehts um *BMX!!!*


----------



## K3KZ (13. Dezember 2007)

terrible schrieb:


> in dem es dir wurst ist wenn andere assi kommentare geben. mein gott deutschland kennt halt nur fussball.wenn jeder anfänger(waren wir ja alle mal und mußten es uns anhören)auf die kommentare hören würden dann gebe es 20"zoll nicht mehr!!!selbst wenn du was drauf hast hören die kommentare nicht auf,da kommt dann sowas wie,kannst du nen backflip und wenn du nein sagst-äh kannst ja garnet bmx fahren. hab auch in nem kleinen kuh kaff angefangen und war der einzige,da kam dann sowas wie scheiß skater!da merkt man doch schon das die leute einfach keine ahnung haben,haben wir vier rollen am rad,oder wie?



wtf???die kids bei euch kennen das wort "backflip"?
bei uns heißt das:"aldem,kannsu rolle(=backflip)?"
bzw:"vallah,mach ma batman(=superman)!"


----------



## Daniel_D (13. Dezember 2007)

K3KZ schrieb:


> wtf???die kids bei euch kennen das wort "backflip"?
> bei uns heißt das:"aldem,kannsu rolle(=backflip)?"
> bzw:"vallah,mach ma batman(=superman)!"



Welchen linguistisch-historischen Background hat das Wort "vallah"?

Und was bedeutet es?

Bin froh, dass unser Skatepark in nem Gartenschau Arreal liegt. Da kommen lediglich Rentner vorbei. 

Als BMXer ist man Teil einer urbanen Subkultur

Als MTBler nur irgendein Aussätziger


----------



## zioken81 (13. Dezember 2007)

komisch!der mensch sucht sich immer streit/krieg!
ich weiss noch als ich mit meiner Yamaha 600 fzr rennmaschine durch die gegend fetzte,da gab es immer probleme mit den harley/chopper biker!
so kommentare wie reiskocher oder taschenrakete!
obwohl es auch nur  ein motorrad ist!!halt aus japan,schneller und zuverlässiger!=)
so ist es auch mit bmxer und mtbiker! find ich nicht so gut,sind ja alle radfahrer mit der ähnlichen leidenschaft,der eine für tricks und der eine für speed oder auch tricks!
alle wollen fun!
und das zählt!

friede sei mit euch!


----------



## terrible (13. Dezember 2007)

da stimme ich dir zu!! A M E N !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (14. Dezember 2007)

@zioken

Woran das liegen mag wird für mich wohl auf Lebzeiten ein Rätsel bleiben.
Ich kann so ein Verhalten einfach überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, da es für mich wider jeder Logik ist. Vor nen paar Wochen wollte ich in der Halle hier in Essen einfach zwischendurch mal nen bissel Skateboard fahren. Bin ich also hin zu einem der gerade Pause gemacht hat und hab freundlich gefragt ob ich mal was mit dem Brett fahren darf ( bin selber 7 Jahre geskatet ).
Da meinte der doch glatt:  Nein, fahr entweder Skateboard oder BMX.

Sowas ist für mich wirkliche Dummheit, und nur am Altert kann das ja nicht unbedingt liegen, denn ich war ja mit 16 Jahren auch nicht so.

Leider hab ich bisher nicht Psychologie studiert, und kann solch ein Verhalten einfach nicht erklären .... ;-)

Was solls ... Rock on!


----------



## alöx (14. Dezember 2007)

Mich erinnert das immer an Lessings Nathan der Weise.


----------



## HC-Maxi (14. Dezember 2007)

zioken81 schrieb:


> so ist es auch mit bmxer und mtbiker!



d.h. also das ich gar nicht wirklich existieren kann, oder?! ...ich hab mtb und bmx und ich hatte noch nie bedenken oder probleme mit mir selbst^^


----------



## zioken81 (14. Dezember 2007)

HC-Maxi schrieb:


> d.h. also das ich gar nicht wirklich existieren kann, oder?! ...ich hab mtb und bmx und ich hatte noch nie bedenken oder probleme mit mir selbst^^



nein!es sollte mehr leute wie dich geben!
du solltest dich bei solchen kids einen tag mit bmx sehen lassen und am nächsten tag mit mtb!mach noch dazu ein paar geile tricks ,würde mich interessieren wie sie reagieren!
leg noch eins drauf und tauch am dritten tag mit nen skate auf! 

ciao


----------



## alöx (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann dir sagen wie man reagiert weil ich es so kenn aus eigener Erfahrung. Man wird höchstwahrscheinlich nicht gemocht oder als Verräter bezeichnet. Naives Kindergelaber eben.

Wenn die wüssten das ich den Park in dem sie fahren mitgebaut und immer gepflegt habe. Aber mir ist das mittlerweile total egal. Genau wie die paar "realen" BMXer und Animalclone die auf harte Hose machen und auch mit mitte 20 noch immer in Schubladen denken müssen.

Die werden es größtenteils alle mal kapieren und dann wird denen auch bewusst was du für Müll vom Stapel gelassen haben - und dann ist es ihnen Peinlich. So läufts leben.

Auch wenn es schwer ist, für mich auch denn ich setze gern auf Konfrontation um jemand aus Traumwelt zu locken, einfach machen lassen.


----------



## derFisch (14. Dezember 2007)

sorry, aber ich verleih mein rad auch nich gerne, schon gar nich an wildfremde, die eigentlich ne ganz andere sport art betreiben.

edit: bezog sich auf die skatergeschichte von gmozi


----------



## gmozi (14. Dezember 2007)

derFisch schrieb:


> sorry, aber ich verleih mein rad auch nich gerne, schon gar nich an wildfremde, die eigentlich ne ganz andere sport art betreiben.
> 
> edit: bezog sich auf die skatergeschichte von gmozi



Wenn dem denn so gewesen sein sollte, dann könnte man das doch auch vernünftig und verständlich rüberbringen, und nicht son doofen Spruch vom Stapel lassen. Er hätte doch auch einfach fragen können, ob ich schon mal gefahren bin .. .. Und ich würde mal sagen, dass die wenigsten BMXer nen Pulli von einer "Skateboard Achsen Firma" tragen.

Hoffe das kam nun verständlicher rüber.


----------



## DD_Dirtzzz (20. Dezember 2007)

die mtbler die noch nich normal bmx gefahren sind sagen bmx ist s******* und die bmxer wo noch nich normal mtb gefahren sind sagen mtb ist s*******            naja so ist des halt  stört doch net.
 bmx fahren ist ein gefühl für sich man hat ein ruhiges sauberes fahren muss man einfach mal ausprobieren dann merkt mans und net nur 1mal drauf hocken sondern schonmal 2wochen fahren aber dann muss man schon aufpassen das man nicht mehr aufs mtb will weil das einem dann vorkommt wie ein motorrad  und meine erfahrung ist  
mtb nur für dirt  
bmx dagegen geht alles


----------



## derFisch (20. Dezember 2007)

ich hab die erfahrung gemacht, dass nur beschränkte arroganzlinge sich zu derartige äußerungen hinreißen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (20. Dezember 2007)

derFisch schrieb:


> ich hab die erfahrung gemacht, dass nur beschränkte arroganzlinge sich zu derartige äußerungen hinreißen lassen



lalala


----------



## derFisch (20. Dezember 2007)

so special


----------



## DD_Dirtzzz (20. Dezember 2007)

was isn des für ein verkacktes forum hier  ist des nicht dafür da um erfahrungen auszutauschen und zu diskutieren und solche sachen und hier kommen nur lauter  verkackte kommentare die nichts zur sache haben   muss echt mal gesagt werden  die hälfte was man hier liest passt nicht zum post.  find ich sehr schade das man hier nichts hilfreiches liest


----------



## Hertener (20. Dezember 2007)

> verkacktes forum...find ich sehr schade das man hier nichts hilfreiches liest


Deine Chance, hilfreiches beizutragen, hast Du verpiss...äh...verpasst.


----------

